# Matthias Schweighöfer trennt sich von Freundin Ani



## beachkini (22 Feb. 2012)

​*
Nach acht Jahren Beziehung trennte sich Matthias Schweighöfer von seiner Freundin Ani.*

Schauspieler Matthias Schweighöfer (30, „Rubbeldiekatz“) hat sich nach acht Jahren von seiner Freundin Ani (28) getrennt. Das berichtet die "Bild"-Zeitung. Die beiden haben eine gemeinsame Tochter, die zweijährige Greta.

„Auch wenn es schwerfällt, so muss ich leider feststellen, dass es uns nicht gelungen ist, unsere Beziehung zu erhalten“, sagte der 30-Jährige dem Blatt. „Aber schon aus der Verantwortung und Liebe zu unserer Tochter werden wir freundschaftlich verbunden bleiben und die Erziehung gemeinsam verantworten“, so Schweighöfer weiter.

*Weibliche Schweighöfer-Fans machen sich Hoffnung*

Nach der Trennung haben sich die ersten weiblichen Fans im Internet bereits Hoffnung auf ein Date mit dem Schauspieler gemacht. Auf der Facebook-Seite des 30-Jährigen waren kurz nach dem Bekanntwerden Einträge wie: „ich würde ja echt gern' mal 'nen Kaffee mit dir trinken gehen!“ oder „Bin nächstes Wochenende in Berlin. Hast du Zeit?“ zu lesen.

Auch auf Twitter meldeten sich umgehend die ersten weiblichen Fans zu Wort. „Ach Mist! Ausgerechnet jetzt, wo ich mich am Wochenende verlobt habe!“ schrieb eine junge Frau.

Schweighöfer selbst hatte vor wenigen Tagen zu Valentinstag getwittert: „Ihr Lieben, happy Valentine und wie gesagt: kämpft für die Liebe!! Es lohnt sich.“ 
(bz-berlin.de)


----------

